# suggested line for scott Sector 10w



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I throw a Monic Henley Phantom Tip on my Sector 7 wt and it is pretty awesome! I would imagine the 10 would be have the same way with that line.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Cortland All Purpose on the 8 and 9 wt.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

rio direct core tarpon form my 10 weight is quite nice


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks gents. Think will go with the rio dc tarpon. I have read some other reviews which recommended same for the sector. I have had good luck with rio lines in other weights.

The monic phantom tip intrigues me. I have used flats pro stealth tip and have been pleased and think it has resulted in a few fish I may not have caught without the clear tip. I have never fished a monic line, but may give it a whirl. I have an old beat up line I can send back through their recycle program and get a new line to try. How does the Henley PT handle? is coiling or tangling much of an issue? Is the tip an intermediate or floating. Do you have to really stretch it well before every use?


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I like the Rio DC Bonefish line. That line is on the heavy side of line weight spec, but still in spec. Haven't tried the DC Tarpon, but I do see it's almost a full line-weight heavy. SA's tarpon taper is a true to weight line. Not saying the DC Tarpon isn't awesome on the sector, just something to know fwiw.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought the Sector was really fast so would likely benefit from one of the + weight lines like Rio DC tarpon or SA Grand Slam.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

It is a fast rod, and a fine one imo. If you are spending $1000 on a fast rod, why would you want to put a Big Bertha version of a fly line on it, flex it more and slow it down? Lot of casters will benefit from overloading it for sure. The rod won't imo -- systematically overloading it just turns it into a $400 rod. 

People should do what they like and what works for them but it seems like a lot of fly anglers are unaware of what's going on here. To Rio's credit, they do put out more a bit more info about their lines than SA does these days, giving the full 50' head weight. They just don't really put it up front or or say anything at all in the marketing verbiage about how it stands compared to spec. So you have to dig for it and know a few things.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Rio's new coating on their DC lines is superb -- hard and slick.

I misspoke: The DC Tarpon has a 40' head, not 50. In 10wt, it's 316gr at 30', 385gr at 40'.

ftr, Scott recommends a line 270 to 330 gr in the front 30' for the 9010.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks Grass Bass. Where are you finding the line weight in grains for Rio lines? Apparently you have better resources than I LOL


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Sabalo said:


> Thanks Grass Bass. Where are you finding the line weight in grains for Rio lines? Apparently you have better resources than I LOL


It's not obvious and easy to find, that's for sure.

Go to Rio's page for a particular line, select the line weight you are interested in, and it will display the specs just below the Add to Cart button. Why they do this instead of just putting a table on the page for all line weights in the series, as SA does, I do not know.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Actually, I do know: Rio is a bit cagey about divulging these details. Getting the specs require some digging, and the marketing literature makes no reference to spec, like "half-heavy" etc. 

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks this is Far Bank trying to keep the fast rods sold by Sage usable by the majority of casters, what jay.bush1434 is alluding to by "fast rod benefits by being treated as a plus-one".


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

RIO DC for sure. Great line and works great with the Scott rod you have


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I think Rio DC lines no longer exist. They're called Elite now, the price has gone up, and it looks like the taper has changed on the Elite Tarpon line. From the diagrams I saw the it's a shorter head than the DC.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

SA Amplitude Grand Slam. I use on all my Sectors..7,8(2) & 10wt. I use to love Rio lines but in the past two years I’ve switched over to Orvis/SA lines. Everyone has an opinion LOL. I’ll add that I use to throw a Rio GT line (440gr) on my Sector 10 and the rod could handle it, but it definitely slowed it down.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I've only test cast the 10 weight sector with sa saltwater line which when paired with a weighted test fly felt overloaded to me. In testing different lines with the meridian in various weights I've found true to weight lines are where I keep getting back to. It would be interesting to test the sector with a true to weight line as well.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

I’ve been impressed with The Angling Company’s new “Balance Taper” fly line on my Sector. Rio tarpon is great on my 10wt tidal as well.


----------

